# What facilities does your barn have?



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Facilities at my barn include:

-Two large barns, one for boarders and one for stable owned horses. (130 stalls total)
-A 220x90ft outdoor lighted arena.
-A 250x90ft heated indoor arena (between the two barns, attached)
-Miles of trails
-A few state parks are within a 30 minute driving distance (not part of the facilities but a nice perk)
-130 acres of pasture
-Turnout year round
-2 large Matted wash stalls
-Private/locked tack and dressing rooms
-Large cross country course adjacent to the facilities
-Horse show office (they host tons of rated shows throughout the year)
-A small restaurant for rated show days attached to the main barn
-Restrooms (other barn didn't have them, so it's nice!)
-Equine therapy pond
-Own dedicated grooming area/tack room for pasture boarders

I can't really think of things I would like to have, they pretty much have it all covered already!

As far as board costs go:

-$750/month for stall and private turnout pasture
-$650/month for stall and group turnout
-$400/month for pasture board, year round

Can you guess which one I'll be choosing? :lol:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

My barn.. 2.5 acres of fenced pasture and half an acre that is fenced in peridocally in the lawn for grazing down. Have a whole house, fridge, several full bathrooms, kitchen, living rooms, and bedroom (for my use!). Picnic bench.. Trails on 2,000 acres (about 3-4 hours of trails if you take every single dead end and ride back). One stall barn with 4x12 tack and hay but its being expanded to two stall.. Guess where I board! (its free!)


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I have,
-two stable blocks
-two outdoor sand arenas
-a jumping arena(grass/dirt)
-locked tack rooms
-feed rooms
-private paddocks all with shelters
-cross country paddock
-cattle to play with 
-smimming pool(dam)
-float parking
-cement wash bay
-hours of trails
-provided sawdust
It costs $175 a month and it's do it your self board. I LOVE it out their. There is even a trail that goes straight to my house(2hour ride)


----------



## sweetwhispers (Feb 4, 2010)

I have,
-two outdoor arenas (one sand and the other just dirt w/grass)
-Lots of pasture (horses are kept in small groups usually 2-4 horses) w/rotational grazing
-10 stalls with private paddocks that are attached to them. 
-roundpen
-desensitizing trail (really cool! has a bridge, pool noodles hanging down from trees, tarps and everything possible that could be scary.)
-General tack room (with medical supplies) and personal tack locker
-grain room and hay loft
-backed up to park and other trail systems (miles upon miles of trails)
-turnout year round
-blanketing no extra charge
-owner or barn manager on property 24/7

It costs:
Full Care
Pasture board $150
Stall board w/ daily turnout $225

Partial Self care: buy own hay, grain and feed once a day 
Stall $175 (supply bedding)
Pasture $100

Full Self Care: buy own hay, grain and feed twice a day 
Stall: $150
Pasture $75

She also lets you work off some of your board or take off some board if a horse can be used for lessons! 

I love my boarding facility! The only thing i think i would really want is a wash stall and perhaps an indoor. But for the price and the fact is is a stress free small family barn, i am not complaining.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Casey, I have more land but only one bathroom. Barn facilities - a big fan wired to the ceiling rafters so it doesn't fall down. No wash area, their bath water comes from the sky. No picnic bench but I can sit on the steps leading off the deck. Horses are happy in the barn with a 12 x 16' stall and a 16 x 16. For some reason they stand in the smaller stall, it's their choice.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

We have all pasture board, there are a few stalls if a horse is injured or cleaned up before a show. Locked tack lockers and large tack up area. Ourdoor wash rack. Large indoor, and outdoor arenas, and a round pen. Short trails on property and more a short distance away. Trailer parking. Hay is provided, and grain if you provide it. 
What I would like: indoor bathrooms! ( we have an outhouse... lol )


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Boarding at my lesson barn is $750 a month, for full board. An indoor arena (60 by 124 ft with dressage letters), Outdoor arena (100 by 110 ft with extremely soft footing!), and an outdoor jump course (90 by 180 ft, footing is mulch, and it is redesigned every two weeks.) There will also be a semi-permanent trail/obstacle/despooking course available soon. And there is also access to our state's second largest forest, with 15,600 acres of trails. Horse's are turned in at night in 10 by 10 or 10 by 12 stalls, with automatic waterers, matted walls and floors, then are turned out in dirt pasture half the day and very lush pasture the other half. There is also an indoor wash stall, feed room, two tackrooms, bathroom, lounge, heated overlook of the indoor and overflow tack room. Overall it would be a great place to board! Oh, and two trainers, one who is an olympian hopeful!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I ♥ my barn. Besides wonderful trainers and boarders, it has:

- 76 matted stalls in a variety of sizes (all cost the same, it's on a first-come, first-served basis)
- Stalls cleaned daily and shavings provided
- Large indoor arena, small indoor arena, indoor round pen
- Large arena has heated viewing room with fridge, microwave and stove
- Variety of jumps, ground poles, etc. for use in arenas
- Small outdoor arena
- Extensive trail obstacle course
- Large, individual tack lockers for boarders, two tack rooms for lesson horses
- Grain fed 2x daily (included in full board, provided by owner in partial board)
- Owner's supplements fed with grain
- Hay fed 3x daily (included in full board, provided by owner in partial board)
- Beet pulp & rice bran mash fed nightly (full board)
- Wash bay with hot water
- Restroom and changing room
- Trailer parking
- Individual or group turnout in hogsfuel paddocks or pasture (seasonally), 3-4 hours daily
- Washer & dryer (extra fee per use)
- BO lives on-site and does late night walk-throughs
- Vet boards her horses there and has her office 1/2 mile away
- Barn farrier comes every week, or you can use your own
- Blankets, fly masks, cribbing collars, etc. on/off as needed

It's $230/mo for partial board, $350 for full board.

If I could change anything, though, I would have more pasture turnout- at least 12 hours daily- and brighter lighting, especially in the winter when it gets dark by 5pm!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well weve only ever had 2 stalls most to rent out.

when we did rent out it was $150/month

1 outdoor arena/roundpen
-w/jumps, ground poles, trail equipment
transporting services

7 acre field (only in winter)
2 acre field year round

wash rack

full board (feed/clean 2ce a day)
we provide hay

and space in our tack shed

and the option to have me exercise during the week. (when i was home...now they dont get that obviously)


----------



## TBrider (Aug 6, 2012)

My barn charges $300 a month for a stall. The barn feeds and pays for hay and grain.

The Facilities
20 stall barn
Box stalls with attaches paddocks the same size as the stall.
2 round pens/turnouts
Feed room to store hay and grain and supplements
Tack room with lockers. Each horse gets a lockable tack locker
Giant outdoor arena 
Indoor arena with viewing area and mirror 
Junior lounge/ Grand stand
Bleachers for outside arena
Judges stand
Trailer parking
100 acres of trails
Grazing area
Wash rack
Cook shack/ kitchen


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

My barn charges $250 for full care & I think $150 for self care. I work off all my full care board though by cleaning stalls. 

- 12 stalls in main barn - only 9 in use right now
(one stall is used as the feed room)
- 6 stalls in upper barn - only 3 are usable - currently empty.
- 4-stall shedrow. 
(20 stalls total)
-60x60 covered arena 
-60 by maybe 90? outdoor arena
-4 paddocks
-1 large field; not sure how many acres, but big enough for grazing 9 horses on.
-Hot/cold wash rack
-Stalls cleaned daily; bedding added as needed
-Heated tack room
-Round pen 
-Hot/cold water at sink in barn. Fridge as well for storing food & meds. 

I wish the stalls had private turnouts, that'd be lovely! But the way it's designed it's just not possible. A few of the stalls are able to turn out into a back "paddock" that is where we dump manure and is accessable to 3 stalls of the upper barn and the 4 shedrow stalls. 
Also wish the covered arena were bigger, as well as the round pen. It's only big enough for walk/trot work. 

But I love the barn and the BO is great.  

Emily


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would not trade my barn for the world since I kinda grew up there. :lol: It's not huge but it's effective, comfy, and friendly. Not a whole lot of drama and a wonderful trainer.

We have:

A barn,
around ten large stalls with outside runs,
seven or so smaller box stalls,
and three larger stalls with no runs.

Also equipped with a washrack with hot and cold water, a bathroom, fridge, and four tack rooms with large and small size lockers.

Various places to tie (Crossties, tie rings, etc) 

Outdoor turnout, two large main pastures and then various runs. A back pasture, and two small circle pens outside.

50ft Round Pen

Large Indoor Arena,

Large Outdoor Arena,

Trail Course/Obstacles (Poles, bridges, mailbox, gate, etc.)

Many miles of trail riding

And of course all the equipment...Dressage letters, barrels, cones, poles, pretty much everything needed for every discipline that rides there.


----------



## imacooltater (Aug 30, 2012)

I pay $200/month for pasture board, about 14 horses in very large pasture (not sure of acres), indoor arena with dust free sand, outdoor arena with grass footing, private tack locker, miles of trails, farrier appts every 6 weeks, bi-annual vet appts, parasite testing, wash rack and heated riders lounge and bathroom. I think full stall board is $400/month. I feed my own grain and supplements.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I have:
Private 5 acre pasture.
Private feed/tack room. 
4 stalls in the big barn (only my horses go in these specific stalls) 
Round pen
1200 acres of trails.
Arena
Flag (for cattele work training) 
Indoor and out door wash racks. 
I pay $600 a month for 4 horses. Not bad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

My barn has:
-80 acres of grass pastures with automatic waterers and large run in sheds
-35 stalls with automatic waterers
-120x60 heated indoor
-300x150 outdoor
-indoor wash stall with hot and cold water
-viewing room with large windows into the indoor, heated, tv, free wi-fi, bathroom, fridge, microwave
-pastures have automatic waterers and large run in sheds
-barn owners, barn manager, and head trainers live on the property and do night checks
-washer and dryers for washing blankets, saddle pads, etc.

there are two boarding options
-indoor board: $650/month and includes full use of facilities, stalls cleaned daily, group or private turnout, fed twice a day, hay three times a day, blankets on/off, also they put your horse on their farrier and vet schedule and appointments are made automatically, also you don't have to be there when your horse is being done
-outdoor board: $400/month and includes full use of facilities, 24/7 group turnout, feed twice a day, and hay in the winter, blankets on/off, and an additional charge for holding for the vet or farrier

Also, they have an instructor who comes in on the weekends and can teach lessons in several different disciplines. 

I have my gelding on indoor board and have hunter/jumper lessons every saturday.

I love my barn


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have:
One 20 stall barn with stall pastures
One 15 stall barn with stall pastures
Three 15 acre pastures
Each horse owner gets 2 acre private pastures
Dressage ring
Flatwork ring
3 Indoors
Jumping ring
4 Different Cross Country Courses
Tack room in each barn
A riders lounge with microwave, fridge, wifi, bathroom, AC, and heating
Washrack with 15 different wash stalls (the hoses are awesome xD)
125 Acres of trails
15 Round pens
Also, theres of course our instructors, Lindsey and Kevin (They married), and also show managers, Ashley and Carole (They sisters and they schedule the shows we go to), and theres cross country leaders if you want, Kali and June (Mother and daughter), then theres our hotel and cabin managers, Dixie and Richard (The parents of Lindsey and Kevin, they pick out which hotels or cabins we stay at for each show because we do AQHA shows)!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm always absolutely astonished at other people's board prices. I pay $200 per month for fairly inclusive stall board with private or group turnout, on the farrier schedule, hay and grain twice a day, stall cleaned twice per day with automatic waterers in each stall and tons of trails across the road. Pasture is only $120 in summer, $150 in winter. We've got a wash stall, indoor and outdoor arena, locked tack area. Of course, once you get a bit nearer to the cities (40 minute drive) it gets pricier - around $200-300 for pasture and $250-400 for stall. But still. $650 per month for one horse on indoor board?! How on earth do you afford that?  I love my barn, and all of the barns I have ever been to, and none have been over $200 for board (I usually board pasture, now I am boarding stall)


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops! Double post. Already replied. haha


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

How much does it cost per week/month to board your horse?
I pay $275 per month which includes a LARGE stall in a heated barn, stalls cleaned daily, hay and grain fed twice per day, shavings, hay, grain, etc. all included. They'll also do supplements, blanket, etc. at no cost. A stall in the unheated barn is $200 per month and includes all of that. And pasture board is $150 and includes nothing but use of the pasture and facilities.

What facilities does your barn have?
- Heated barn
- Unheated barn
- 3 turnout paddocks
- 1 private turnout paddock
- 1 large pasture for pasture horses
- 90 x 300 indoor arena
- Trailer/truck parking
- Heated tack and grain room
- Bathrooms
- Wash stall with hot and cold water

What facilities would you like it to have, that it doesn't already?
- Outdoor arena
- Better/more jumps
- Live-on-site BM
- Cross-tie area other than the wash stall
- More private turnout paddocks or larger group turnout paddocks
- On-site instructor/trainer


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Cross Ties
Wash Stall
6 EPIC Huge Pastures
Indoor and out door areneas, which are both huge
Round Pins
Covered Manure Pile
Lounge, with food! 
Bathrooms! (HEATED!!!!)
4 big locked tack rooms
We used to have an on site vet, and he left so we are looking for a new one!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Cost $0

12x12 Matted Stall
Fan wired to his stall
Heated bucket in Winter
Decent-sized outdoor arena w/sand footing
Private turnout with a run-in shed/dry lot and a small pasture

In exchange I clean the barn (stalls, water buckets, cleaning the aisle), bring in and feed all 8 horses there every night. I treat whatever BooBoo's as needed or call the Vet to come out. Blankets/fly masks are done by myself or whomever does the morning feed as needed. 

At home... cost = More $ than I ever want to count up
10 acre pasture w/run-in shed
Heated auto-waterer
2 annoying goats for company or to chase (so far everyone chooses to chase)
12 cows for company (the supposed "cow-bred" horses boarded here literally lie down and nap with the cows)
Couple sheds for hay/grain storage
150x250 arena with dirt footing (having sand poured next month)

I currently have my horse boarded and 2 boarders here at my place.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, Casey! Are you a neighbor I never knew I had? You just described my "boarding" situation! I have a slightly larger shed, however which is good since I just became the owner of lovely Laney the Morgan as well


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

BIG indoor arena
Outdoor arena
Heat
Auto waterers
Tack room(s)
Wash rooms
Penning facilities (for cattle work)
Office
30 box stalls
Wash bay
Cross ties
Staging area
Trailer storage/parking
Pasture
Outdoor pens
Shelters
And most important of all....GOOD FUN PEOPLE!!!

Rate $500/month


----------

